# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.12. Huawei Cairo / CRO Unlock

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.27.12**MTK Tab:*Released *Direct unlock* support for *Huawei Y3 2017* *♦ CRO-U00
♦ CRO-L02
♦ CRO-L03
♦ CRO-L22
♦ CRO-L23*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

